# good point / weak point



## brascooo

Hello again !

I was wondering how I could say : "he has some good and weak points" (for instance, he's nice but selfish)

My attempt : 그가 좋와 나쁜 자질을 가지고 있어요 ?

thank you for helping me out


----------



## obeatrizo

그는 몇가지 좋은 점들과 나쁜 점들을 가지고 있어요.

'has' means 가지다
'good and weak points' can be 좋은점, 나쁜점 

'good point' is 좋은 점

in Korean,'good' is '좋은', 'point' is '점'

'좋와' is wrong. Because 'good' is same with 'good points' , so it is just a noun. In Korean you need to use 'noun' ='좋은 점' , not '좋'

'and' is '~와/과'.


----------



## Grace74

Hi. 

자질 is used when we talk about the quality of a person such as the quality of a teacher.


----------



## brascooo

Thank you guys a lot ! I've made some very basic mistakes that make me feel ashamed.. huhu


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

I would translate that as "장점" and "단점". Those words can refer to personality too.


----------

